# grosser anfangsbuchstabe mit html?



## scrotum (3. August 2003)

also ich hab da ein php-formular, das der user ausfüllen muss, und ich will das der anfangsbuchstabe seiner eingabe (also sein name) bei der ausgabe gross erscheint, auch wenn er es klein schreibt. ist das mit html möglich, oder wie ist das möglich?

ich hoffe es ist verständlich was ich meine, sonst einfach nachfragen. vielen dank für die antworten.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (4. August 2003)

Hallo,

dafür gibt es ein CSS-Attribut, nämlich text-transform:capitalize;

```
<span style="text-transform:capitalize;"> ich schreibe alles klein </span>
```

ciao


----------



## Paradizogeeko (4. August 2003)

Ich glaub er meint etwas anderes.
Nur der Anfangsbuchstabe soll groß sein, nicht der ganze Text.
Ich danke mal, dass man es nur mit PHP oder nänlichem lösen kann, da HTML für soetwas nicht geeignet ist.
Oder ich kenne den Befehlt schlichtweg nicht.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von elm _
> *
> Oder ich kenne den Befehlt schlichtweg nicht. *



Stimmt, ich glaub du kennst ihn nicht  was ich geschrieben habe stimmt schon.


```
Mit text-transform: können Sie die Transformation bestimmen. Folgende Angaben sind möglich:

capitalize = Wortanfänge als Großbuchstaben.
uppercase = Nur Großbuchstaben.
lowercase = Nur Kleinbuchstaben.
none = normal (keine Text-Transformation).
```
http://www.selfhtml.net/css/eigenschaften/schrift.htm#text_transform

ciao


----------



## sam (4. August 2003)

Es gibt in CSS auch ein _:first-letter_ Pseudo Element...
Könnte man mit _ text-transform:uppercase;_ ganz gut 
zu seinem Wunscheffekt zusammenbasteln.


----------



## scrotum (4. August 2003)

vielen dank für die antworten. bin zum gewünschten ziel gekommen.


----------



## sam (4. August 2003)

Wenn du das sowieso mit PHP verarbeitest, könntest 
du das auch mit der Funktion strtoupper() realisieren...


----------



## Daxi (6. August 2003)

mach das doch so:


```
<?php
 $name = "daxi";

 echo ErsterGross($name);
 
 function ErsterGross($t)
 {
  return strtoupper(substr($t,0,1)).substr($t,1);
 }
?>
```

Falls ich jetzt falsch liegen sollte, tuts mir Leid.
PS. Ich würde die Funktion vor dem Speichern in der Datei/Datenbank anwenden, da su die dann nach dem Auslesen nicht mehr durchführen musst. Macht zwar nicht viel aus (Ladezeit / Prozessor).


----------



## Paradizogeeko (6. August 2003)

crono:
Würd' mal sagen das ging auf meine Kappe 
Ich hab nicht nachgeschaut was es genau verursacht, dachte vom Namen her, dass es alles groß macht.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (6. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von elm _
> *crono:
> Würd' mal sagen das ging auf meine Kappe
> Ich hab nicht nachgeschaut was es genau verursacht, dachte vom Namen her, dass es alles groß macht. *



Ist ja auch nachzuvollziehen - capitalize bedeutet ja soviel wie "In Großbuchstaben schreiben"  


bye


----------



## Daxi (6. August 2003)

Setzt es nicht jedes Wort am Anfang groß?
Wenn ja, dient mein Beispiel zum Großschreiben des ersten Buchstaben im Text.
Wenn es eine andere Möglichkeit gibt, wäre ich auch dafür interessiert. Aber möglichst dann in PHP.
Bin gerne bereit etwas dazuzulernen.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (6. August 2003)

Capitalize setzt jeden Wortanfang in Großbuchstaben - nicht das ganze Wort, nur den ersten Buchstaben.


----------

